# How about a DnDBeyond logout strike this weekend?



## BMaC

This Friday my in-person campaign of the last two years resumes after our holiday break.  Everyone at the table uses Beyond.  However this Friday we will not be using it.  The analytics of players and DM from Beyond are a key data point for investors and everyone else.  Let's make Beyond a ghosttown this weekend to send a message.


----------



## Uni-the-Unicorn!

I like it!


----------



## Ruin Explorer

I suspect we'll probably hear before then, but I certainly cancelled my Beyond sub because of the OGL 1.1.


----------



## Nikosandros

Ruin Explorer said:


> I suspect we'll probably hear before then, but I certainly cancelled my Beyond sub because of the OGL 1.1.



I'm cancelling as well. Since I own the rules that are shared, I'm just waiting for all the players to confirm that they've downloaded PDFs of the character sheets or that they don't care about it.


----------



## ART!

I want to wait until there's something official, but if that matches what we're hearing I will definitely be terminating my DDB account.


----------



## payn

I have an account for the playtest stuff, but no sub. Ill log out for sure but don't know if that matters?


----------



## Riley

I’m thankful I never signed up for DDB.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

Nikosandros said:


> I'm cancelling as well. Since I own the rules that are shared, I'm just waiting for all the players to confirm that they've downloaded PDFs of the character sheets or that they don't care about it.



Yeah my sub runs for a long time sadly lol, I got suckered into thinking "Oh looks good, let's do a long sub!" when the "What's coming in 2023" announcement and I was thinking of running Shadow of the Dragon Lords, so I don't have to worry about that for a few months.

Still, it is cancelled and they do ask for feedback, which they got.


----------



## John R Davis

I dont use it, but lots players i game with do. Have been screaming from rooftops....just abandon it for a week, don't buy a thing on it, then they will listen. Number/cash loss this instant makes CEOs sit up and listen.


----------



## Triskelion178

BMaC said:


> This Friday my in-person campaign of the last two years resumes after our holiday break.  Everyone at the table uses Beyond.  However this Friday we will not be using it.  The analytics of players and DM from Beyond are a key data point for investors and everyone else.  Let's make Beyond a ghosttown this weekend to send a message.



I’m in!


----------



## Umbran

If you cancel your subscription, but continue to use the free tier functionality, you _cost them money_, which is maybe not the worst thing.


----------

